# Touch-Taster für Hausautomatisierung



## MTec (26 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche Touch-Taster wie sie Basalte anbietet. Leider wurden bisher alle Anfragen komplett ignoriert.
Kennt jemand ähnliche Touch-Taster und wo könnte man diese beziehen? (nach Möglichkeit ohne Bussystem - nur 24V)

Viele Grüße
MTec


----------



## Hoyt (26 Juni 2008)

Hallo

* eao* hat so etwas im Sortiment (mit Industrie-Standart 24V)

http://www.eao.com/ede/de/products/..._Produkte/Sensortaste/Sensortasten_gesamt.asp

http://www.eao.com/ede/de/products/...Produkte/Sensortaste/Sensortasten_einzeln.asp

http://de.eao.com/ede/de/products/b...Lumitas_Produkte/Sensortaste/Sensortaster.pdf


Gruss Hoyt


----------



## MTec (1 Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Das Design ist mir aber für (m)ein Eigenheim etwas zu "industriell"!


----------



## cth (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo mTec,

habe bei mir im Hause den Glassensor 8 fach mit 24V DC und SPS am laufen. Man braucht den Glassensor, die Einbaudose und den Universal- Adapter 7590 00 32.

http://www.berker.com/de/deutschlan...nsor-rtr/berker-ts-sensor/gestaltungskonzept/

Wenn man möchte kann man ihn individuell Beschriften lassen.
Dauert ca. 13 Wochen, aber das war es mir Wert.

Wenn es nicht unbedingt Touch sein soll, gibt es vom Design her noch die FD-Reihe von Jung.

http://www.jung.de/t/22_905.html

Gruß Christian


----------

